# Rigel



## Necsus

Ciao a tutti.
Qualcuno sa con certezza qual è la pronuncia italiana di _Rigel_ (Beta Orionis), la stella della costellazione di Orione? Ho trovato entrambe le pronunce, sia con la _g dura_ (rìghel) che con la _g dolce _(rìgel), con una leggera prevalenza della prima. Posso aggiungere solo che viene dall'arabo _rijil_ (piede)...


----------



## kdl77

Con assoluta certezza non lo so,ma ho sempre sentito dire "righel" (forse per influsso della pronuncia internazionale)


----------



## stella_maris_74

Ciao Necsus,
anch'io ho sempre sentito dire Righel, ma non saprei se è quella giusta.
D'altra parte ho lo stesso problema con Betelgeuse (betelgiùss?) e Aldebaran (Aldèbaran? Aldebaràn?). Fossero tutte facili come Sirio! 

ciao,

dani


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, dani. Per Beltegeuse non saprei, ma per Aldebaran il DOP riporta:
n. pr. f. astron. _aldebar*à*n_, raro _ald*è*baran_.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Grazie Necsus, nel frattempo, qui ho trovato questo interessante contributo:



> Ho avuto tempo fa occasione di parlare con un marocchino colto a proposito di Rigel. La pronuncia è stata una via di mezzo tra la g aspra e la gi dolce con un suono di gola che noi non siamo capaci di fare. Penso che per Rigel vada bene sia una forma che l'altra anche se io personalmente prediligo la forma dolce; sempre per 'leggere' secondo la fonetica italiana.



Su Betelgeuse invece le opinioni sono altamente divergenti... me ne farò una ragione 

ciao,

dani


----------



## Necsus

Grazie ancora, dani. L'avevo visto anch'io, ma ho ritenuto che il primo riferimento rimandasse alla pronuncia in arabo, mentre il secondo era una scelta personale...
Credo comunque che opterò per Righel, che fin dall'inizio mi era più familiare.


----------



## marixx

Necsus said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Qualcuno sa con certezza qual è la pronuncia italiana di _Rigel_ (Beta Orionis), la stella della costellazione di Orione? Ho trovato entrambe le pronunce, sia con la _g dura_ (rìghel) che con la _g dolce _(rìgel), con una leggera prevalenza della prima. Posso aggiungere solo che viene dall'arabo _rijil_ (piede)...




Beh... in arabo questa parola si pronuncia con la g dolce, (e di questo sono sicura, rijl, che può significare sia piede che gamba) quindi avrebbe più senso se si pronunciasse così. Anche se in molti dialetti arabi la g dolce viene pronunciata come una g dura, ad esempio in egiziano, ma anche in yemenita... Quindi...


----------



## neuromatico

stella_maris_74 said:


> Ciao Necsus,
> anch'io ho sempre sentito dire Righel, ma non saprei se è quella giusta.
> D'altra parte ho lo stesso problema con Betelgeuse (betelgiùss?) e Aldebaran (Aldèbaran? Aldebaràn?). Fossero tutte facili come Sirio!
> 
> ciao,
> 
> dani


Secondo Wikipedia, _Betelgeuse_ è dell'origine araba. Era anche il titolo di un film americano popolare e molto divertente degli anni 80. La pronuncia inglese è come le due parole inglesi:   "_beetle_"+"_juice_"


----------



## elwadi

Necsus said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Qualcuno sa con certezza qual è la pronuncia italiana di _Rigel_ (Beta Orionis), la stella della costellazione di Orione? Ho trovato entrambe le pronunce, sia con la _g dura_ (rìghel) che con la _g dolce _(rìgel), con una leggera prevalenza della prima. Posso aggiungere solo che viene dall'arabo _rijil_ (piede)...


 
Ciao Necsus!  
 In questo punto posso contribuire a dare una risposta giusta; del momento che sono di madre lingua arabo. Dunque; per poter pronunciare una parola straniera, occore ascoltarla pronunciata da un interloccuttore di lingua madre arabo. Credo che mi sono fatto ben capire.
 elwadi


----------



## Necsus

elwadi said:
			
		

> Ciao, Necsus!
> Su questo punto posso contribuire a dare la risposta giusta, dal momento che sono di madre lingua araba. Dunque, per poter pronunciare una parola straniera, occorre ascoltarla pronunciata da un interloccuttore di lingua madre araba. Credo di essermi fatto capire bene.
> elwadi


Sì, grazie, elwadi, sei stato chiarissimo.
Però hai dimenticato di dirmi qual è la pronuncia in arabo...


----------



## marixx

Necsus said:


> Sì, grazie, elwadi, sei stato chiarissimo.
> Però hai dimenticato di dirmi qual è la pronuncia in arabo...




E tu non hai letto la mia risposta allora...


----------



## Necsus

marixx said:
			
		

> E tu non hai letto la mia risposta allora...


Non essere triste, marixx, certo che l'ho letta la tua risposta, e te ne ringrazio moltissimo.  Ma siccome elwadi parlava della pronuncia di un madrelingua, mi interessava sapere se e in cosa era diversa da quella che hai suggerito tu ..!
Tutto ciò, comunque, senza considerare che non è assolutamente detto che la pronuncia italiana coincida con quella araba originale, anzi...


----------



## federicoft

Necsus said:


> Non essere triste, marixx, certo che l'ho letta la tua risposta, e te ne ringrazio moltissimo.  Ma siccome elwadi parlava della pronuncia di un madrelingua, mi interessava sapere se e in cosa era diversa da quella che hai suggerito tu ..!
> Tutto ciò, comunque, senza considerare che non è assolutamente detto che la pronuncia italiana coincida con quella araba originale, anzi...



Il nostro amico di madrelingua araba ha sostanzialmente scritto che... per capire l'esatta pronuncia della parola, serve _ascoltarla_ da un madrelingua.
Dunque come potrebbe indicartela per iscritto?


----------



## Necsus

Mah, ci si può provare...
Comunque come ho detto in pm a elwadi ringraziandolo per la sua gentilezza, per me alla fine non è fondamentale conoscere l'esatta pronuncia in arabo, è di quella ufficiale in italiano che ho bisogno...


----------



## niklavjus

Avevo letto questo thread qualche giorno fa e mi era sembrato che tu avessi risolto, e nel modo giusto.
Se dovesse ancora servire ti confermo che la pronuncia del nome  Rigel è rì-ghel.

Non ho riferimenti testuali, solo ricordi.


----------



## Necsus

Grazie, Nico.


----------



## federicoft

Vabbè, a questo punto complico le cose e dico anche la mia: nel mondo anglofono la ho sempre sentita pronunciare _rigel_ (dolce), mentre ho interrogato un tedesco che mi ha assicurato che in tedesco si pronuncia sempre con la g dura (_rigal_).
Insomma: pare che ognuno la pronuncia secondo le regole fonetiche della sua lingua.


----------

